# Smithsonian German Fighter Manual Listings



## Jimbob (Jun 15, 2020)

Not sure if I have the correct thread here. I found in my archives from 20 years ago of the Smithsonian Captured Archives a listing of manuals on film strips. Back in the day, I wrote a letter to them and they mailed me a printed listing of the film strips they had on a given air frame. I was able to order the film strips from the archives. I am listing them here in PDF in the hopes that someone can use the internet to get these files. Yes, I do have several on the 35mm film strips. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 16, 2020)

Those people chasing the FW-190 autopilot should look at these. I cannot remember who it is and a search did not find who it was so if anyone else knows please let them know.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice thank you.

looks like


----------



## Jimbob (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry for the large files, but I wanted to keep them together. Found these in a box that was in storage for years. This was from 1999 when you had to write or visit them to gain access to these files. I am not sure if you can go to a website now to download them. I hope so. I ordered a few back in the day, but they were on film strips. I do have a reader, but that really isn't very efficient and there is no way to copy them.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 17, 2020)

You can go to a website and make an inquiry (one per 90 days from memory) and they will reply by snail mail after several months because they need more staff but cannot have them. That said the answer is comprehensive and well worth the wait.
I forget the microfilm duplication time but I am fairly sure it is around 2 months. Nothing is on PDF yet. My last hard copy order took about 3 months but some of that was snail mail time to Australia - I did not look at the date posted but Australia Post often takes two weeks to deliver international track and trace mail from the time it *clears *customs in Sydney - that works out as an average of under 150 km/100 miles per day.


----------



## mjfur (Jun 18, 2020)

You can download all sorts of German manuals here Luftwaffe Cockpits

Just click on a Letter on the left and view the topics you're interested in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

